# VWL in September



## Jay_G (Feb 24, 2012)

I never did buy DVC I went on the tour and wanted to jump but in the end decided it was more money than I could comfortably afford, especially if things changed in my life.  So I have two really inexpencive RCI resorts, and have rented DVC points but not over the weekends. 

I have VWL on hold for September I'm driving myself nuts on weather or not I should confirm?   

First I'm a HUGE Disney fan, and I used to go often, but over the last 4 years, we had a baby, bought a house etc. Wife is a stay at home mom, which is awesome, but makes taking frequent amazing vacations harder. BTW my kitchen is Mickey Mouse Themed!  So I haven't been since my son was 3 months old, and we only went then because we paid for most of it before we knew my wife was pregnant.

Anyway he'll be 4 in September and has been asking to do to Disney, to ride the monorail. I thought that his birthday would be a great time to go.  I was hoping for AKL (but then thinking about how remote that was) or Bay Lake Tower if I could.  I saw BLT and didn't jump last week, and regretted it, so when I saw VWL I put it on hold, then started trying to figure out the other factors before I confirmed.

I think the VWL looks awesome, the number of points for the week via DVC is higher than the lowest price rooms at most of the other resorts. The maintanace fees are higher there too, so I assume they spend more on it than the others. 

I had wanted to go to Orlando during the national Star Wars convention but it's in August and  people who went 2 years ago all complained about the humidity when they went to Disney.  I was thinking September would be cooler than august, it certainly is here in Boston. 

The week I have on hold ENDS with my son's 4th Birthday.  So it seems anti climactic, happy birthday, we are going home now.  But I suppose we don't have to tell him the date, we could tell him it was a week earler or even cound the day his mom went into labor as his birthday even though he was born 2 days later. 

I'm mostly concened about the rain, when I see that there is a 40% chance of rain, is that just the normal it rains from 2:00pm to 2:15pm everyday, or is that days of constant rain?

Because we may not be able to go again for several year, I want this to be THE trip!!

I was going to try for AKL but with an RCI exchange I assume the room would have a great view of the parking lot, and Wilderness lodge only has prefered views, if I knew I could have Savana views I would book there almost any week.

If I release this week on hold, will october come up?  If it does would 1BD still be 41 to 43 TPU? If it was september 15th to the 22nd I wouldn't hesitate but september 8th to 15th I am, and that seems kind of silly, what difference will one week make? Though if I do confirm and I get there and Little mermaid opens the day after we leave I'll be mad.   If its 2 months after we leave I'm OK with that.

Any sugestions or even thoughts about the time, the resorts or traveling with an almost 4 year old. 

The Cub Club for kids for $12 and hour seems like it might be worth doing (once for just a few hours), I've read some things that said ages 3 & up, one that said Over age 3 who is potty trained and one that said ages 4 to 12.  If my son went there on September 13th and he didn't turn 4 until september 15th, would I have to show his birth cetificate or could I just say he's 4?


----------



## elaine (Feb 24, 2012)

Labor Day is the peak of Hurricanes hitting the US, I think. I lived in central FL. You should expect rain/thunder most afternoons and you could be there during a tropical depression--no way to tell. With that said, I am booked for end-Aug! If you go to the parks in the AM, you can get a good day in before the rain--and it might not rain every afternoon. VWL is a beautiful resort and you can take the boat to MK and also to Ft Wilderness, where they have a campfire everynight, you can roast hot dogs, marshmellows, and the have outdoor movies and Chip-Dale sing a long.
If you want better weather, I would go end-Oct, early Nov. Those DVCs are just being deposited, so if you have an ongoing search and are willing to stay at any DVC and can take a 2-3 week timeframe, I think you should get something. You can always confirm and get insurance and then wathc the sightings BB to see if any Oct/Nov weeks come up and then call RCI and switch. Elaine


----------



## sb2313 (Feb 24, 2012)

*Akl sanannah view*

We just confirmed a 2 bedroom savannah for late August thru a recent rci exchange, so they are out there. You can check the view on an akl unit by putting it on hold and then starting to release it. The screen to confirm the cancel will show the unit number. You're looking for the unit to have Sav in the unit code for savannah view


----------



## Jay_G (Feb 24, 2012)

That is awesome news on the AKL thing.  I thought room assignments were done later, and assumed that prefered room went to owners.

I think I am going to release the one I have on hold now.  It hurts to release these not knowing 100% what you will get.  Not that I don't have an amazing time when I stay even off site, just that staying in WLV, AKL, BCV, BLT just make the trip go from awesome to AMAZINGLY AWESOME!!!!  Looking at girraffes out from my balcony would just blow my mind!


----------



## elaine (Feb 24, 2012)

personally, I would take any view at AKV. We are DVC owners and almost always stay at AKV. We have had a SAV view many times, but also a Standard view. We don't tend to be in the room a lot during the day, and at night, most animals go to bed. There are so many places to view the animals at leisure, it just doesn't matter to me. 
For ex, there is a great Community Hall at Kidani (free kids club open 8-8 where they have crafts, Wii, PS3 pool table, coloring, games---parents must stay with kids--not a drop off like Simba's clubhouse in the PM over at Jambo house). And there is a HUGE balcony with table/chairs overlooking the savannah right there. I take my coffee in the AM with a book and sit for a couple hours watching the animals and relaxing while DD colors right inside. One day, my kids spent 4+ hours there. They would just assume go to AKV Community Hall as to go into WDW. They even like it better than the Disney cruise ship kids club. 
There are also A LOT of interactive kids activities--from decorating cookies (everyday at 1pm at Boma) to making food wreaths for the animals. We are always so busy, the idea of being in the room and sitting on the balcony is just not an option. Good luck. Elaine


----------



## Jay_G (Feb 24, 2012)

Just talked to the wife and released my VWL hold.   

How do I do an ongoing search for AKL?


----------



## Jay_G (Feb 24, 2012)

Staying that close to my favorite resturaunt in the world (Boma) not just Disney World but the world in general might be a little hard for me, without making reservations for 14 meals.


----------



## Jay_G (Feb 24, 2012)

Found the ongoing search box.  I don't know why I didn't see it before?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 24, 2012)

September has been pretty easy to get at all of the DVC.  Animal Kingdom is a bit more difficult to get exactly what you want.  The savannah views are about 50/50 for us.


----------



## bnoble (Feb 24, 2012)

Cindy is right.  There's plenty more of September on its way; we've only just now seen the beginning of it.  That said, I would not search for just _one_ resort for just _one_ week.  Either put in a range of weeks, or a range of resorts.  Preferably, do both.  Also, ongoing searches sometimes do not "search ongoingly", and I don't know of a way to tell whether it is or is not.  So, be sure to also check by hand, frequently.  Lately deposits have been going in over the weekend, but you never know for sure.

As for views: if a view is a "booking category", then your view is fixed at the time you take the exchange, and you cannot request a change.  Savannah view is a booking category, but as Cindy also correctly mentions, not all exchanges will be Savannah view.  Once you have an AKV week on hold, you can take the first step of releasing it, and that will reveal the unit code.  If the code has the letters SAV in it, it is a Savannah view.  If it has the letters STD in it, it is a Standard view.



> If I release this week on hold, will october come up?


Yes, but expect October to be less common than September, particularly at the Epcot area resorts.



> If it does would 1BD still be 41 to 43 TPU?


I don't think anyone knows this yet.  I would not be surprised to see October a little bit higher, as it is a much more popular time to go down, as the weather starts to moderate a little bit.


----------



## Jay_G (Feb 24, 2012)

I wouldn't mind a studio at AKL SAV view if I could get it for a reasonable number of points, I've been surprised though that some of the Studios are 43 while the one bedroom at the same resort a week later is only 41?  I'm sure there are holidays or special events that I'm not picking up on. 

I wasn't able to do an ongoing search from work, I assume it's that my work computer has IE 8 with many features turned off.  I'll try at home.  Can I just search for the DVC (is there a list of what they are?) numbers or do I just select Walt Disney World as the area and hope one I like comes up.  I was going to set it up for September 28th to December 1st, if it lets me.   Will they eMail me when they put something on hold if I don't auto confirm?  Or will I have to check RCI and see if I have something on hold every day?


----------



## Jay_G (Feb 24, 2012)

I tried to do an ongoing search from home in Chrome and the calender didn't work, I was able to do it in IE9.

I did from the end of September to the end of November in AKL, BCV, BWV, VWL & BLT.

If they don't come up I'll do Bonnet Creek and save some TPU. 

Will they notify me if they find something, it says they send an email once a month until 90 days before when it becomes once a week?


----------



## Jay_G (Feb 26, 2012)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!


I checked this morning and AKL was available for Sept 9th to the 16th, I held it and tried to cancel to see the until type.  SAV!!  Called the wife over, she said "Book It!"   I said Ok and forgot where I was, and pressed continue!  Which canceled the hold.

Then it showed up as available but every time I tried to confirm it said not units available.  Now it seems to be totally gone.  I did an ongoing search with just those dates at AKL so hopefully if it is just in limbo because I had it on hold, that it will pick it up again. 

When I realeased on last week it took a while to show back up, so manbe the database takes time to refresh when you release a hold?

I'm still shaking.


----------



## cindi (Feb 26, 2012)

Major bummer.  

Hope it shows up for you again.

You could have tried caling RCI as well.  Once I did that and they were able to find it floating in limbo land.


----------



## Jay_G (Feb 27, 2012)

I got the following week at the ALK One bed SAVSU

Which I assume means Savanna View Sandard Unit.

Haven't DW yet, mostly because our DS has been around all day and I don't want him getting too excited about something that's 7 months away.  It was bad enough that every day between Thanksgiving and Christmas he asked if today was Christmas?  I can imagine him packing for Disney and asking every 5 minutes for 7 months.

I'm so excited about this trip, I haven't been this excited about a trip in a very long time.

When I did the DVC tour in 2002, I said something like, umm if you open one at the new Animal Kingdom Lodge, talk to me then.  But at that point I was shocked by how much the price per point went up between 2002 and 2007.

*Do people DW (Darling Wife), DH (Dear Husband) , DS (Darling Son), DD (Dear Daughter) on TUG, I've noticed it on all the Disney Forums.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 27, 2012)

Congratulations on a Savannah View unit at AKL.  

I loved staying there, but the bus ride to the other parks is long when standing on the bus.  I told Rick we need to drive to the parks from now on from AKL.  I don't like the chance at aged 57.  

Shoot, I was so disappointed that some of the young men sat and didn't offer me a seat.  I am gray-haired.  Chivalry is somewhat dead, but my husband will always offer a seat, when a woman nearby is standing.  He taught our sons well, too.  I guess some men don't get it.


----------



## cory30 (Feb 27, 2012)

Congrats! The SAVSU stands for Savannah (view category) and Sunday (check in day).

We stayed in a Savanna view at Kidani last December and loved everything about it.


----------



## cory30 (Feb 27, 2012)

We were fortunate in that the buses were never crowded so we never had to stand but that would be a bit of a bummer if it happened much. We were also fortunate in that we receieved a room assignment on the lobby level and only three rooms down off the left hand side of the lobby. That made the bus stop super convenient. If we would have had to walk the length of the resort to the bus stop each time my perception of the resort would have likely been different. If you have a car it is not near as big of a deal as you can park directly under the building.


----------



## spencersmama (Feb 27, 2012)

Jay_G said:


> I got the following week at the ALK One bed SAVSU
> 
> *Do people DW (Darling Wife), DH (Dear Husband) , DS (Darling Son), DD (Dear Daughter) on TUG, I've noticed it on all the Disney Forums.



What week did you end up getting?  September and October you can count on it being hot.  That doesn't mean it won't be fun, just plan on taking some rest time indoors or at the pool once in a while.  Adding a few extra days on a pass is not that much more money.  I think it is better to spend more days and less hours per day at the park rather than trying to "maximize you money" by staying from opening to closing.  I would also focus on one park per day and not spend the extra on the park hopper option.  

Don't stress out about trying to make sure it is the "perfect" trip.  You will all have fun no matter where you stay and what you do, as long as you don't try to wear yourselves and your son out by going nonstop all day every day.  There are so many things to do at WDW, and chances are you will be coming back at some point.  Don't worry about what you might miss because it is closed when you are there, focus on how much extra stuff you will get to see because you are going off-season and the lines will be shorter!


----------



## spencersmama (Feb 27, 2012)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I loved staying there, but the bus ride to the other parks is long when standing on the bus.  I told Rick we need to drive to the parks from now on from AKL.  I don't like the chance at aged 57.
> 
> Shoot, I was so disappointed that some of the young men sat and didn't offer me a seat.  I am gray-haired.  Chivalry is somewhat dead, but my husband will always offer a seat, when a woman nearby is standing.  He taught our sons well, too.  I guess some men don't get it.



Cindy - this is what turned me off to staying on property years ago.  I remember having a baby strapped to my chest and carrying a sleeping toddler in my arms and having people rush around me to try to get to the bus seats first so they could sit down.  And then, once you get to the resort, you still have the walk from the bus stop to the room.  Worst part of the Disney experience, IMO.


----------



## Jay_G (Feb 27, 2012)

spencersmama said:


> What week did you end up getting?  September and October you can count on it being hot.  That doesn't mean it won't be fun, just plan on taking some rest time indoors or at the pool once in a while.  Adding a few extra days on a pass is not that much more money.  I think it is better to spend more days and less hours per day at the park rather than trying to "maximize you money" by staying from opening to closing.  I would also focus on one park per day and not spend the extra on the park hopper option.
> 
> Don't stress out about trying to make sure it is the "perfect" trip.  You will all have fun no matter where you stay and what you do, as long as you don't try to wear yourselves and your son out by going nonstop all day every day.  There are so many things to do at WDW, and chances are you will be coming back at some point.  Don't worry about what you might miss because it is closed when you are there, focus on how much extra stuff you will get to see because you are going off-season and the lines will be shorter!



September 16th to 23rd, I've gone during free dining staying at value resorts is late spetember, early october and it's been hot, but not that bad.  But as we all know only too well weather is an unpredictable thing.

I'm debating about renting a car, I always have and I go like the idea of going to Wal-Mart to get some groceries and going to the Disney Outlets, and driving to the parks.  However I love the of magical express taking our luggage, and there is just something neet about the idea of it,  I like saving money.  I'm not a fan of paying for a rental car and not using it.  Last time I stayed at a DVC property I had a truck that I rented for some really low low price, maybe $12 to $15 a day!  Plus we only stayed 5 nights on propery and two or 3 off property.  

I was a Disney expert a little while ago, heck I still keep up with it.  I've listened to at least 900 of the 1000 episodes of WDWtoday and I think all of WDWRadio, and watched Every Orlando attractions magazine video podcast.  I went to Mousefest in 2006,2007 & 2008.  

But going with a 4 year old is new for me.  I believe in going back to the resort for naps and my 3 1/2 year old is taking a nap right now.  I thought staying off site would be very hard to get him out of the parts and back to the hotel/resort.  But if there are animals outside of the room, going back doesn't seem bad.  I think I'd be happy spending a good percentage of the midday at the resort.  I love parks in the morning and night, but midday, not so much.

The Magic Your Way tickets really make it easy to add days, and discourages leaving Disney.  The last time I was in orlando I stayed at HGVC at Seaword and the woman in front of me got tickets to everything, and I couldn't believe how much she spent.  She bought 3 day disney tickets with Park Hopping, for more than I spent for 7 days without hopping.  Then added $70+ tickets to Universal & Seaworld.  

I showed DW the confirmation and she cried, she never cries about anything, but she's always wanted to stay at AKL Savanna view.


----------



## spencersmama (Feb 27, 2012)

I didn't mean that you should stay off property or rent a car.  I live 2 hours away so I always have a car when I go.  It's not bad with one kid and two adults.  I just wanted to make sure you enjoy your time there without over scheduling your day.  I hate seeing frustrated parents screaming at their crying, over-tired kids.  It is not what the experience it supposed to be.

It is so sweet how excited your wife is!  

I think there is a company that delivers food to DVC rooms, but I don't know the name of it or the contact info.  I'm sure someone else will chime in.


----------



## SOS8260456 (Feb 27, 2012)

Congrats on getting the exchange that you wanted!  If I read through everything correctly, you got it for the week AFTER what you originally put on hold? Which was the week you actually wanted?  

No matter what, it will be a great trip!

It is awesome to check out the animals from your room!


----------



## chriskre (Feb 27, 2012)

I think you're really going to like the resort.  I know I do.   

If you just wanted to rent a car for a few days you can pick up a rental in Downtown Disney for the days you want to go off site.  You don't have to pick it up at the airport.  You could also do a one way rental from the airport to Downtown Disney if you wanted to have the car either coming or going to the airport and take magical express just one way.


----------



## SOS8260456 (Feb 27, 2012)

We did the one way rental on one of our trips when Magical Express first started.  We didn't want to deal with the luggage, but they would only take it if we used ME.  We even debated having the children and I take ME with the luggage and my husband renting the car and meeting us at OKW.  We ending up renting the car from the National at the Car Care Center onsite after we all took ME to the resort.  Actually didn't rent it until we were a day or two into the trip.  We then returned it to the airport and did not take ME going home.  It worked out well.


----------



## Jay_G (Feb 27, 2012)

SOS8260456 said:


> Congrats on getting the exchange that you wanted!  If I read through everything correctly, you got it for the week AFTER what you originally put on hold? Which was the week you actually wanted?
> 
> No matter what, it will be a great trip!
> 
> It is awesome to check out the animals from your room!




Yes after I read my post I realized it wasn't clear.  The plan was "for my son's birthday" which is September 15th, I had the 8th to 15th on hold a WLV but I didn't like leaving on his birthday, then 9th to 16th at AKL was the one I lost, but seemed perfect.  Starting the Day after my son's birthday seems even better.

October during food and wine, November when Christmas stuff is up, would Also have been good.  With the exception of Easter vacation most weeks seem great at Disney, longer hours and special shows for peek weeks, fewer crouds in the off season.


----------



## bnoble (Feb 28, 2012)

I nearly *always* rent a car.  I've skipped it twice.  Once was a "budget trip"---back in the days of Interval, I used an AC to get Memorial week at OKW, and skipped the car to save cash.  It was okay, because we weren't in a hurry to do anything, and the boat service to DTD made it easy to get to evening plans. We did take a couple cabs though.  The second was a solo trip to BWV.  I figured that I was walking/boating distance to Studios and Epcot, and I'd take the bus to MK anyway.  I regretted not having a car that trip---hard to get to meals, and I needed to pick up a race packet at ESPN Wide World of Sports, and couldn't get a cab back.

Unless you are really stretching to make this vacation work financially, get a car.


----------



## elaine (Feb 28, 2012)

I have taken the kids alone and stayed at DVC without a car. It is a pain for meals at another resort--such as AKV to Poly--but, if you have time to spare, it's OK. I would not want to spend the day in the park, bus back and have to get on another bus and trasnfer at DTD to get to the resort restuarant. 
We got a RCI trade to OKW this summer and will not get a car. We will do one campfire night at FtW and will have to go to DTD to transfer to FtW---a car would take us 10 minutes from OKW down the backroad. But, it is another slow-paced Mom/kids trip and I actually like the relxed pace of taking the buses as not driving, as I commute to DC for work.   Elaine


----------



## Jay_G (Feb 28, 2012)

The more I think about it having a car at AKL is probibly the way to go. I bet the bus is far from the farthest rooms at Kadani Village.  I'll check mouse savers for rental codes, it's usually pretty cheep to get a rental car in Orlando in Septrmber.  

If I was a WLV I wouldn't care as much since it's so close to the monorail loop.


----------



## cory30 (Feb 28, 2012)

If you were to be assigned the room farthest from the lobby you would definitely get tired of the walk to and from the bus stop pretty quickly. 

We have gone without a car on multiple occassions (two young kids) and have had very little issue with transportation to and from the parks. Our biggest issue always seems to be those times when we have dinner reservations at another resort. Having to bus to one park then reboard to another resort (and back) has never gone that smoothly with tired kids and adults. Even something seemingly simply like going from VWL to Polynesian to eat at O'Hana has been an adventure and taken much longer than one would think. This past year I just decided to use a cab on the couple of evenings that we had this situation and it worked great.


----------

